# Puwede bang uweewee na lang para sweet?



## jlogicalor

Received this text message from a Tagalog speaking friend and don't know what it means. Can anyone help?

Pwd bng uweewee n lng pra swit?


----------



## moonshine

I can only help partially as "uweewee" doesn't make any sense to me. Sorry...

The sentence should read something like this:

Puwede bang _uweewee_ na lang para sweet?

Translation: Can it be "uweewee" instead so it's sweet?/ Is it ok to have/use "uweewee" instead so it's sweet?

Hopefully you'd figure what your friend meant by uweewee or someone else know what it is


----------



## jlogicalor

that helps. thank you.


----------



## elpoderoso

There is some Spanish influence in the Phillipines so i wonder if ''puwede'' is related to ''poder'' in Spanish.


----------



## youtin

I'm almost sure it came from the 3rd person conjugation of PODER - puede

There's another Filipino term with the same meaning : maari.


----------



## Qcumber

jlogicalor said:


> Pwd bng uweewee n lng pra swit?


Could *uweewee* be a deformation of Tagalog uwî "to go back home"?


----------



## MariadeManila

"uweewee" doesn't really make sense in any Filipino dialect!  *jlogicalor* kindly ask her again.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> I'm almost sure it came from the 3rd person conjugation of PODER - puede
> There's another Filipino term with the same meaning : maari.


Isn't it maaari [mááárì] with the second two á's fused into one long a in the pronunciation?


----------



## moonshine

Maaari is the proper term, although maari is also acceptable.


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Q!

No, the next two a's are pronouced separately in *maaari*


----------



## bibay27

MariadeManila said:


> Hi Q!
> 
> No, the next two a's are pronouced separately in *maaari*


 

like ma-a-a-ri


----------



## mylasalle

jlogicalor said:


> Received this text message from a Tagalog speaking friend and don't know what it means. Can anyone help?
> 
> Pwd bng uweewee n lng pra swit?


 
I'm afraid we might need a little more context to decipher the exact meaning of that word "uweewee" as the sender intended. It certainly is an alien word as far as the Tagalog I know is concerned. What, in particular, was the statement made before it that could have prompted this response? 

Something on the rather sensitive side, though. "Weewee" is actually childspeak meaning "to urinate."

It doesn't make sense though when used in this phrase. I can't see how urinating can be sweet.


----------

